
Ask HN: Can AWS Lambda do these two things? - richamore_lv
Hi, I&#x27;m having trouble understanding AWS Lambda and after reading God knows how many websites I am even more lost.<p>Can lambda run PHP?<p>Regardless of the language - can a lambda function connect to a dynamodb, token exists get values from the db - then using these values connect to an API and return a json file?
======
smt88
PHP support for Lambda is not official. I've seen projects, like Apex, that
support non-standard languages using a hack-y method of executing a binary
using Node or something. If you want PHP support for Lambda, you're better off
with a third-party service like IronWorker.

Lambda functions can connect to DynamoDB, connect to an external HTTP API, and
return a JSON file.

------
galistoca
Why would you want to run PHP over lambda? Lambda is best at taking an input,
processing it, and returning an output (or triggering another function).

~~~
smt88
> _taking an input, processing it, and returning an output_

That's what all software does, if it does anything at all.

~~~
galistoca
My point was that it doesn't do rendering, I'm sure you know what I mean if
you know how lambda works.

